# USAF Pararescue Training



## Kavsuvb (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's what it takes to be a USAF Pararescue PJ


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Apr 11, 2018)

Are you a PJ?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 11, 2018)

Pararescue is one of the hardest SF pipelines. Legit dudes. Looked into CRO at one point. Still considering another AFSOC unit


----------



## BMedic (May 18, 2018)

so a random video? cool story bro!


----------



## BMedic (May 18, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Pararescue is one of the hardest SF pipelines. Legit dudes. Looked into CRO at one point. Still considering another AFSOC unit


SOF= Special Operations Forces ( covers all special operations regardless of branch)
SF= Special Forces (Green Beret)


----------

